# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  مارأيكم بالخطابه أرجو التفضل بالرد ؟؟؟؟؟

## أم سجاد الخطابه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا خطابه وكانت هذه هوايه مش وظيفه لاأسعى من ورائها شيء أي وحده تبحث لأخيها 
أعطيها معلومات عن بنات درسوا معي بالجامعه وهكذا
وظلت معاي هذه الهوايه 6سنوات وبعد زواجي شهرت حالي خطابه والآن اكتملت معاي هذه 
المهنه 10 سنوات بس أسمع ان الخطابه ناس يذموها وناس يمدحوا فيها
أتمنى أعرف ايش تفكيركم وراء الخطابه عشان أقدر أدافع عن نفسي اذا في تفكير خاطيء
أرجو أن تعطوني رأيكم بانتظاركم 
الخطابه أم سجاد


*يمنع وضع الارقام والاعلانات*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*هلا وغلا بآهالي تاروت ..*
*بالنسبة لي فكرة وجود الخطّابة فكرة جيدة ..*
*خاصةً إني مرّ علي ناس يحتاروا من ياخذوا لأخوهم مثلا لما يطلب الزواج ..يعني تكون معرفتهم بالناس مو كبيرة ..*
*ففكرة وجود الخطّابة هنا ممكنه .. هذا بعد ما يتحقق صدق كلامها عن العائلة الفلانية اللي تأيدها ..(عذرا بهالزمن مو الكل صادق ) خيّه اتكلم بشكل عام عن الخطابات ..ما اخصّ فلا تفهميني غلط ..*
*أني أؤيد وجودها .. خاصة لو كانت ذا سمعة طيبة و معروفة بالتديُن ..*
*لكـــــــــــــن لا أؤيدها وظيفة .. ..* 
*يعني إني احسها مساعدة إنسانية ..*
*دعواتي لك بالموفقيّة .*
*في امان الله .*

----------


## نجمه سهيل

وجود الخطابة زين في الأوقات الي يبغى أي شاب يخطب وماعندة أحد يخطب له

فتكون فكرة حلووة وطريقة سهلة للخطبة

دمت بحفظ المولى الجليل

----------


## سماءك حلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الخطابه شي جميل اذا كانت مؤمنه متدينة لا بل صادقة 
ونيتها صافية وتقدم هذا الشي كمساعدة انسانيه 

كل الود

----------


## Abert Sapeel

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم* 

*الخّطابة ..* 
*كان أكثر الناس في العصر الماضي البعيد والقريب .. لا يتزوجوا إلا عن طريق الخّطابة* 
*وهذا شيء بحد ذاته جيد ..! فالخّطابة تسهل على العائلات مهمة البحث عن ـ فتاة ـ تكون عروس مناسبة لأبنهم الذي يريد الزواج ..* 
*وإني أؤيد فكرة الخّطابة ( يا بخت من يوفق رأسين بالحلال)*
* وخاصة التي تكون مؤمنة متدينة تخاف الله ، وتقوم بهذا العمل لوجه الله تعالى .. ولا تمتهن هذه المهنة من أجل الحصول على المال فقط ..!!* 
*وأيضا .. لا يجوز لها أن تعطي أوصاف ومعلومات لأهل الشاب أو الفتاة غير صحيحة ،، وبعد الزواج تحصل المشاكل بين الزوجين , قد تؤدي للانفصال والطلاق ، فتكون سبب في هدم بيت وتشريد أسرة* 

*ولكن ..!! الآن في عصرنا الحاضر .. نرى إن مهنة الخّطابة بدأت بالإندثار شيئا ما* 
*فأغلب الأهالي (الأم ، الأخت ، احدى القريبات) هي التي تقوم بالخطبة للشاب الذي يريد أن يتزوج* 
*وقد انتشر الآن أيضا .. الزواج عن طريق تعارف الشاب والفتاة بشكل مباشر عن طريق الجامعات المختلطة وفي مجال العمل ..* 

*نتمنى للأخت  أم سجاد الخّطابة التوفيق في مهنتها ،، وأن تجمع بين رأسين بالحلال .. لتنال أفضل الأجر والثواب من عند الله تعالى* 

*مع تحياتي*

----------


## abu malik

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..
أختي إن كان عملك لله و لله فلا يهمك أي شيء .. فما لله ينمو 
و انا أقف صفًا مع ما ذكر الأخوات لكن أقول لا بأس إن كان من الأهداف ربح مادي لكن يجب أل يكون هو الأساس يجب أن يكون الهدف الأسما الأجر و الثواب ..

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اعتبرها جيده في حال توفر الصدق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني اقول بأن الي يبي يتزوج وما في باله عيله معينه 
ياخد برأي اهله  الي هو واثق من اختيارهم
وهالأيام ياما نسمع من الشباب قول لعبتوا عليي في الأختيار 
فكيف بالخطابه وهي ما تعرف سلوكيات وصفات الشاب عشان توفق بينه وبين بنت الحلال
اني اقولش عني مثلا 
بنت اختي وصفتني شي عند ناس فجوا ركض وخطبوني وبعدين مع السوالف طرحنا موضوع معين 
عرفوا بأني اسوي(  الشي الفلاني ) فانصدموا و قالوا كيف بنت اختش تقول لينا كدا هي وصفتني مثلا بشكل عام
وهم كملوا الأستنتاجات  هذا ما سبب مشكله الا وهي عدم اكمال مشوار الخطوبه من ضمن الأسباب مو سبب رأيسي 
فأقرب الناس ما يوصف عدل فكيف بخطابه ما تعرف البنت الا من خلال كرسي الدراسه
واني ما امانع من وجود الخطابه لأنها مساعده لكتير ناس محتاجين 
بس افضل اختيار  الأهل ...مع احترامي
وبعدين اخلاق الخطابه مهمه طبعا واهمشي ما تكون هاي وظيفه الا اذا مدوا عليها مبلغ تاخده
ومن وفق راسين بالحلال كم من الثواب اله 
والله يعطيش العافية ويوفقش يام سجاد

----------


## عبير الشرق

السلام عليكم 
تحياتي لأختي أم سجاد
انا من المسجلات لديك ولكن للآن لم يحصل نصيب لكن الحق يقال اعجبت بك وبأخلاقك وتدينك واسلوبك الشيق في الحديث اشكرك على جهودك ولا ألومك على عدم تيسير أمري لأن الأمور بيد الله وانا متأكده انه لم يكن تقصيراً منك وسيري في دربك سدد الله خطاك ووفقك لفعل الخير وليحميك الله ومبروك ماجاكم وتتربى في عزكم.

----------


## حرم السيد

*الله احصل ليي عندج سيد 

بعدي ما لقيته اللي بصير حرمه لوووولز 



ندخل بالجد 
 والله يا اختي انا ما اشوف في هالشغله شي .. والله يوفقك ان شاء الله* 

*بس من فترة كنا ندور الى اخوي وما حصلنا بنت تناسبه وبالموصفات اللي يبيها لان ما نعرف الناس (كنا ساكنين برهـ القطيف) واللي صار اني اقترحت عليه هالفكرهـ وبغى يشوتني برهـ البيت ههههههه 

 بس وجهة نظرهـ كانت انه يبغانـا نكون واثقين من اخلاق البنت مليون بالميه 

وصدقيني وجهة نظر النـاس مو ضد الخطابة .. لكن اغلب الانتقاد يكون بـسبب كيف البنت تعرض روحها لـ الزواج وكأنها ارتكبت فاحشة لا سمح الله ويعتبروها جرئهـ مع انها طلبت الستر بس ! 

" على ايام الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كانت الفتاة تدخل على الرسول وتخبرهـ بأنها جاهزه لـ الزواج و يسأل الرجال ومن له رغبة وقادر على الزواج يتزوجها"

بس شـ تسوي عقليات غريبة ! 
وكأنهم احسن من رسول الله استغفر الله لنفورهم من الفكرة *

----------


## روائع القصص

والله ما اعتقد ان فيهاا غلط 

وما احس انها ضرورية 

بس حلوة فكرة الحطابة

----------


## إبتسامه

ياريت تشوفي الي رجل 
بصراحه اني اشوفها حليوة واهم شي انك تكوني عارفه البنت وعارفه اهلها 
صراحه اني صار لي سنة ادور الى اخويي وماني لاقيه نفس المواصفات الي يبغاها 

ياريت اعرفش عدل كان ادوري اليي بينة الى اخويي 
اذا تبغي راسليني على الخاص او مدري شوفي طريقة

----------


## همسه دلع

ماعتقد فيها شي
اذا كانت صادقه ومتدينه
يــــــابخت من وفق راسين بحلال.
تحياتي.

----------


## صافي1043

من خلال معرفتي بهذي الخاطبه   وجدت ان هناك عقبات كثيرة لدى البنات قد تم اجتيازها من خلال  هذا التمهيد الذي تقوم به لجمع راسين بالحلال وفي اطار شرعي وخلقي  وسري وعائلي  فما المانع من تفعيل  دورها على غرار مشاريع الزواج لدى الجمعيات الخيريه  والتي قد يقتصر  بعضها على جمع الملفات ولكن يكمن العجز في طريقة جمع الطرفين والخاطبه اتوقع اسهل  بكثير  من حيث تجربتي في العمل  مع الجمعيات وفي  لجان الزواج الخيري  اجمالا  ارى  تفعيل دور الخاطبة شريطة ان تكن على خلق  رفيع و موثقه  وعلى دين وانشالله  هي  فيك  اختي الكريمه  كما احسست من   المتعاملين معك    ،،،  موفقين لكل  خير  وجمع الله  بكم الاخيار للخيرات في  سعاده وهناء وتوفيق  دائم

----------


## حساسه بزياده

لاعيب فيها كمهنه أوهوايه مادام الصدق والأمانه هي العنوان 
فهي توفيق للؤمنين ولها عند الله شأن (من زوج مؤمن.......>>حديث موذاكرتنه 
بس أنصح الإخوان والأخوات عدم الوثوق بالخطابه الوهميه أومواقع التزويج
أتكلم من خلال ماقرأت ورأيت من خداع 
خطابه وتاليتها تطلع رجال 
ماأؤمن بهذه الدعايات أحسهم يستغلوا البنات خصوصا
لا وبعضهم يدخلوا بعدة أسماء بنت ورجل عشان يغروا من لايعلم
الحمدلله
للبنات لا تيأسن وقلن: لعل الذي أبطأ عني هو خير لي 
_ولاتنجروا وراء كذابات_

----------


## بنـت الجود

أهم شيء الأمانة و الإخلاص في الخطبة

ومافيها شيء انك تجمعي راسين في الحلال

أتمنى لك التوفيق أختي 

ويارب تزوج كل العزابية

----------


## أم عدنان

فكرة الخطابة فكرة ممتازة
 أختي مثلأ كثيراً مايلجأ لها الأقارب للبحث عن الزوجات بعد أن وفقها الله ووجدت لقريب لنا زوجة كانت بمواصفات خيالية :من حيث الدين والاخلاق والسمعة والجمال، 
لقد تعبت  أختي في البحث عنها والتعرف عليها عن كثب، ولكنها أخيراً وجدتها ، وهما الآن يعيشان في سعادة
،أرى بأن هذا العمل شريف ولكن احذري من ان ترشحي فتاة لاتتناسب مواصفاتها مع مواصفات العريس أو أن تغري العريس بها مهما اعجبتك الفتاة، لأن رأي الزوجان أهم ، 
كما أتمنى أن تركزي على معرفة عيوب الزوجان وتخبريهما بها ان دعا الامر الى ذلك حتى يكونا على بينة ،ولئلا تكوني سبباً في تعاستهما 
 المهنة شاقة وتعتمد على  صدق وصراحة جميع الأطراف ، كما انها تحتاج الى صبر وتريث وتحري  ولكن ثوابها عظيم،،،،،
موفقة لكل خير

----------


## أم سجاد الخطابه

أنا معاكم الخطابه أم سجاد 
وشكرا للردود انا انشغلت كثيرا ولم أدخل المنتدى لكي اعرف ردودكم
على العموم الحمد لله اشتغلت بالخطبه بكل نيه صافيه ولا أريد بها أذية الآخرين بل هدفي التوفيق بينهم
ولا أحاول مدح أو ذم أي من الطرفين بل أترك الموضوع راجع للطرفين في السؤال اللهم اذا عرفت ان في بنت مش كويسه لا أحرجها ولا أقول لها العيب اللي سمعته أحاول فقط بقدر الامكان أن أستر عليها مع شخص يناسبها 
وبالنسبه للرجل كذلك اذا سمعت كلام على الرجل الذي يسجل للزواج عن طريقنا أنبه أي بنت كلمتها عنه اني سمعت 
كلام انتو اتأكدوا أنا لاأظلمه ولاأظلمكم ولا أقطع أرزاق أحد
والحمد له انستروا عن طريقي بنات وصبيان كثيرين ومطلقين ومتزوجين  ووووو..............
واللي مسجله عندي وردت في موضوعي أشكركي على الكلام الحلو ونفسي أعرفك عشان أشكرك شخصيا
وان كان ماصار لك نصيب فهذي قسمه ونصيب في النهايه
أن مجرد أسعى وأحاول وفي النهايه الله يعطي الصابرين خير 
وانا في هذا الشهر الحمد لله الكثير اللي عقدوا عندي وبرضوا هذا الاسبوع بنات كثيرات راح يعقدوا عن طريقي الحمد لله
أما في مسألة المبلغ اللي آخذه انا من زمان كنت أسعى ماابغي شي من أحد 
بس انا مااقدر اواصل بدون ماآخذ مقابل لأن مجهود كبير يآخذ مني
هذي الشغله اتآخذ وقتي كله من أجلس من النوم الي أن أنام والسماعه في يدي
مين اللي راح يتعطف علي ويدفع فواتيري من جوال وتلفون ومشاويري بالميكرو باص
وجهدي ووقتي وأترك بناتي أهمل بيتي وزوجي في سبيل التوفيق بين الناس
كل هذا وماأطلب السعي حقي
اذا تقولون ان الخطبه هذا شي انساني ومالمفروض آخذ شي ولا حتى مقابل طيب الدكتور ينقذ أرواح والممرضه 
عمل انساني ليش يآخذون رواتب شهريه المدرسه تعلم أجيال عمل انساني ليش اتآخذ راتب اللي تولد النساء بالمستشفى أعتقد عمل انساني كبير ليش اتآخذ راتب الشيخ يعقد للناس ليش يآخذ راتب وهو عمل انساني
شي غريب انه يقتصر عملي هذا بالانسانيه طيب البنت لمن تجي تبي تتزوج تسجل عندي بارادتها وتوافق على الشروط من عربون وكل شي ولمن يطول موضوعها بالسنه مثلا آخذ باقي حقي بعد فتره طويله من الجهد اللي أبذله عشان تتزوج
طيب في مثال على هذا لمن تجي تبي تعمل حفلة الزواج بكل بساطه تبي مثلا الطقاقه الفلانيه 5000 آلاف بالراحه 3 ساعات بالكثير وهي طالعه
وهي تدفع ماتقول غالي غير الكوشه اللي تجلس عليها مافي كوشه رخيصه أعتقد وهي ليله وحده ومش طول الليل 
وهي تدفع مبالغ عليها وهذا مش غالي عند العروس وغيره وغيره وغيره
وأعتقد تعرفون المصاريف الباقيه قيمة الصاله والمصوره والاستوديو وقيمة الفستان والكوافيره ...............................
وكل هذا مو غالي
ليش لمن تجي البنت وتسجل وتعبي بياناتها وانا راح أسعى اليها بكل جهد واخلاص عشان أستر على البنت 
وأظل فترات من الزمن وماازعل ولا شي اذا كل واحد جبته ماتبغاه ..........وأستمر معاها ولاأطفش منها
وقت دفع المبلغ بعد العقد لا مبلغش جدا غالي  ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا انسانه بعد مثل الباقي الي حق وماأحد يصلي لله الا ويبغى الغفران 
حبيت أوضح لكم شغله اذا هي غايبه عنكم والي رجعه ثانيه 
عذرا للاطاله

----------


## أم سجاد الخطابه

> ياريت تشوفي الي رجل 
> بصراحه اني اشوفها حليوة واهم شي انك تكوني عارفه البنت وعارفه اهلها 
> صراحه اني صار لي سنة ادور الى اخويي وماني لاقيه نفس المواصفات الي يبغاها 
> 
> ياريت اعرفش عدل كان ادوري اليي بينة الى اخويي 
> اذا تبغي راسليني على الخاص او مدري شوفي طريقة




شكرا أخت ابتسامه وعلى العين والراس اذا تبي اخدمك اذا حابه راسليني عالخاص
حاولت أراسلك بس موراضي يرسل الك
ماادري اذا عادي احط ايميلي لو بعد ممنوع
ارجو الرد

----------


## أم سجاد الخطابه

> ،أرى بأن هذا العمل شريف ولكن احذري من ان ترشحي فتاة لاتتناسب مواصفاتها مع مواصفات العريس أو أن تغري العريس بها مهما اعجبتك الفتاة، لأن رأي الزوجان أهم ، 
> كما أتمنى أن تركزي على معرفة عيوب الزوجان وتخبريهما بها ان دعا الامر الى ذلك حتى يكونا على بينة ،ولئلا تكوني سبباً في تعاستهما 
>  المهنة شاقة وتعتمد على  صدق وصراحة جميع الأطراف ، كما انها تحتاج الى صبر وتريث وتحري  ولكن ثوابها عظيم،،،،،
> موفقة لكل خير



الحمد لله لاأغري أحد بمواصفات واقول اللي اعرفه ولااجبر احد على احد عشان لااصير ملامه
يكون القبول من الطرفين على محض ارادتهم لبعض والعيوب اذا دريت عنها اخبر الطرفين باللي اعرفه 
وهما يتأكدان اكثر مني اذا يبغون بعض لأني اذا بخدع الناس عشان بمشي موضوع راح تدور عليي الدنيا وعلى بناتي

----------


## أم سجاد الخطابه

quote=Abert Sapeel;759444]



*وإني أؤيد فكرة الخّطابة ( يا بخت من يوفق رأسين بالحلال)*
* وخاصة التي تكون مؤمنة متدينة تخاف الله ، وتقوم بهذا العمل لوجه الله تعالى .. ولا تمتهن هذه المهنة من أجل الحصول على المال فقط ..!!* 
*وأيضا .. لا يجوز لها أن تعطي أوصاف ومعلومات لأهل الشاب أو الفتاة غير صحيحة ،، وبعد الزواج تحصل المشاكل بين الزوجين , قد تؤدي للانفصال والطلاق ، فتكون سبب في هدم بيت وتشريد أسرة* 

*ولكن ..!! الآن في عصرنا الحاضر .. نرى إن مهنة الخّطابة بدأت بالإندثار شيئا ما* 
*فأغلب الأهالي (الأم ، الأخت ، احدى القريبات) هي التي تقوم بالخطبة للشاب الذي يريد أن يتزوج* 
*وقد انتشر الآن أيضا .. الزواج عن طريق تعارف الشاب والفتاة بشكل مباشر عن طريق الجامعات المختلطة وفي مجال العمل ..* 

*نتمنى للأخت  أم سجاد الخّطابة التوفيق في مهنتها ،، وأن تجمع بين رأسين بالحلال .. لتنال أفضل الأجر والثواب من عند الله تعالى* 

*مع تحياتي 
شكرا
على الرد 
أخي بالنسبه اني اريد المال فقط ماتصير لوجه الله
انت غلطان واسمح لي
لأن اي عمل شريف يكون لوجه الله 
مثل الدكتور وحتى الملايهوهي تقرأ في محرم وهي اتآخذ أجرين أجر الله ثم أجر تعبها في القرايه
صح ولا اني غلطانه وحتى الشيخ في محرم يقرأ على الامام الحسين وهو يأخذ تعبه وهو لأجل الله بعد
يعني بالعقل انا لمن آخذ ثمن مجهودي وخسارتي في الفواتير والجوال والمشاوير
هذا يعتبر من اجل الحصول على المال فقط وماحطيتوا في بالكم ان الله سبحانه وتعالى راح يجازي اي مؤمنه راح تسعى لستر البنات بالنيه الصالحه والصدق ابدا ماراح تنكتب عشان أخذت مجهودها وانا مااعطي اوصاف كذابه اعطي الشي الموجود في البنت او الولد
غريبه هذي الدني وغريبه ناسها وغريبه أحكامهم
*

----------


## أم سجاد الخطابه

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..
> أختي إن كان عملك لله و لله فلا يهمك أي شيء .. فما لله ينمو 
> و انا أقف صفًا مع ما ذكر الأخوات لكن أقول لا بأس إن كان من الأهداف ربح مادي لكن يجب أل يكون هو الأساس يجب أن يكون الهدف الأسما الأجر و الثواب ..




شكرا لردك اللطيف
الهدف الستر  للمؤمنات للحصول أجر الله
الهدف الثاني الأجر المادي هذا مقابل التعب

----------


## أم سجاد الخطابه

> اني اقول بأن الي يبي يتزوج وما في باله عيله معينه 
> ياخد برأي اهله  الي هو واثق من اختيارهم
> وهالأيام ياما نسمع من الشباب قول لعبتوا عليي في الأختيار 
> فكيف بالخطابه وهي ما تعرف سلوكيات وصفات الشاب عشان توفق بينه وبين بنت الحلال
> اني اقولش عني مثلا 
> بنت اختي وصفتني شي عند ناس فجوا ركض وخطبوني وبعدين مع السوالف طرحنا موضوع معين 
> عرفوا بأني اسوي(  الشي الفلاني ) فانصدموا و قالوا كيف بنت اختش تقول لينا كدا هي وصفتني مثلا بشكل عام
> وهم كملوا الأستنتاجات  هذا ما سبب مشكله الا وهي عدم اكمال مشوار الخطوبه من ضمن الأسباب مو سبب رأيسي 
> فأقرب الناس ما يوصف عدل فكيف بخطابه ما تعرف البنت الا من خلال كرسي الدراسه
> ...



شكرا اختي
راح اوضح نقطه لمن الولد يتقدم لحاله
او عن طريق اهله او عن طريق خطابه نفس الشي البنت واهلها ماراح تعرفه زين الا بالعشره
ماليها دخل الخطابه بالسلوكيات عليها بسمعته وشرفه
وانا مااجي امدح في البنت اقول عن شرفها وعن عيلتها اذا عرفت عنها كلام حلو بقوله
لكن مااوصف الا الشي اللي اعرفه مااوصف شي مش موجود فيها وثانيا الولد راح يشوف البنت نظره شرعيه زين وين الخداع اما السلوك ماراح تعرفه البنت الا بالعشره وهي ياحبيبتي وظيفتي وآخذ عليه اتعاب وماأخجل وانا اقولها لأني ماأقدر اسعى بدون مقابل لاانتين ولا غيرش راح يتحمل مصاريفي او احد راح يدفع فواتيري كلها وانا على قد حالي وحابه شغلي زين ومااقدر اتركه وشجعوني على المشايخ اللي يشتغلون معاي
وانا مااشتغل لحالي معاي الخطابات والخطابين والمشايخ ومكاتب الزواج اتعامل معاهم يساعدوني واساعدهم حتى فيه شيوخ يزوجوا اولاد وياخذوا اتعابهم بعد العقد

----------


## أم سجاد الخطابه

> السلام عليكم 
> تحياتي لأختي أم سجاد
> انا من المسجلات لديك ولكن للآن لم يحصل نصيب لكن الحق يقال اعجبت بك وبأخلاقك وتدينك واسلوبك الشيق في الحديث اشكرك على جهودك ولا ألومك على عدم تيسير أمري لأن الأمور بيد الله وانا متأكده انه لم يكن تقصيراً منك وسيري في دربك سدد الله خطاك ووفقك لفعل الخير وليحميك الله ومبروك ماجاكم وتتربى في عزكم.



شكرا اختي عبير الشرق وودي اعرفك عشان اشكرك حبيبتي وهل لازلتي معاي ولالا
عالعموم انا جبت بنت وسميتها ايلاف وعمرها 4 شهور ولازلت على الخطبه غناتي ومعاناة الخطبه والحمد لله تزوجوا هذا الشهر الكثير

----------


## أم سجاد الخطابه

> *الله احصل ليي عندج سيد 
> 
> بعدي ما لقيته اللي بصير حرمه لوووولز 
> 
> 
> 
> ندخل بالجد 
>  والله يا اختي انا ما اشوف في هالشغله شي .. والله يوفقك ان شاء الله* 
> 
> ...



شكرا
عندي البنت تعرض نفسها للزواج احسن من انها اذا طال عمرها تروح تتعرف على الشباب ويغدروا فيها صح ولالا
غريبه تفكير البشر

----------


## أم سجاد الخطابه

> لاعيب فيها كمهنه أوهوايه مادام الصدق والأمانه هي العنوان 
> فهي توفيق للؤمنين ولها عند الله شأن (من زوج مؤمن.......>>حديث موذاكرتنه 
> بس أنصح الإخوان والأخوات عدم الوثوق بالخطابه الوهميه أومواقع التزويج
> أتكلم من خلال ماقرأت ورأيت من خداع 
> خطابه وتاليتها تطلع رجال 
> ماأؤمن بهذه الدعايات أحسهم يستغلوا البنات خصوصا
> لا وبعضهم يدخلوا بعدة أسماء بنت ورجل عشان يغروا من لايعلم
> الحمدلله
> للبنات لا تيأسن وقلن: لعل الذي أبطأ عني هو خير لي 
> _ولاتنجروا وراء كذابات_



الحمد لله انا امرأه ولا اكذب في كلامي ولا اخدع

----------


## عيون العسل

بالعكس انا اشوف الخطابه عاديه في بعض الرجال مايلاقو من الا يخطب لهم وخاصة اذا كانو خواتهم ماعندهم صديقات 

واهم شي الخطابه تكون وحده صادقه وتخاف ربها وهاشي ماهو عيب بس ماندري ليش بعض الرجال يتخوفوا من الخطابه 
والله يستر علينا وعلى الجميع
موفقه اختي ام سجاد

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 

*الأخت أم سجاد الخطابة كل مهنة شريفة و عفيفة و ما فيها غش و لا احتيال لأبناء البشر مهنة عظيمة و حلال*

*ما عذا ذالك لا تجوز*

*و شكرا*

----------


## أم سجاد الخطابه

> بالعكس انا اشوف الخطابه عاديه في بعض الرجال مايلاقو من الا يخطب لهم وخاصة اذا كانو خواتهم ماعندهم صديقات 
> 
> واهم شي الخطابه تكون وحده صادقه وتخاف ربها وهاشي ماهو عيب بس ماندري ليش بعض الرجال يتخوفوا من الخطابه 
> والله يستر علينا وعلى الجميع
> موفقه اختي ام سجاد



شكرا للرد الحلو
فعلا هذا اللي حاصل بعض الاهالي يتعبون بسبب رغبة الاولاد لأشياء معينه
مايبغون مثل الزواج التقليدي بعض الرجال يبون جمال معين 
بعضهم يبون موظفه معينه أو شهاده معينه أو واحد ماعنده ماديه كفايه لزواج واحنا نبحث اليه وحده تعرف ظروفه كامله قبل لايروح ويحرج نفسه تكون البنت خلاص عندها خلفيه تامه لكل شي 
والبنت ياخذوا عليها مأخذ عشان سجلت تبي الستر الدنيا صارت تمشي بالعكس
لمن تدور البنت بالشوارع وتتعرف على الرايح والجاي عادي
لمن تبي تتزوج وتروح لأقصر طريق وهي الخاطبه يعتبروها وحده جريئه وقليلة أدب ليش 
ماأقول ان الخطابات كلهم كويسين بس مانعم الكل مش أصابع ايدنا سوا صح ولا لا
أتمنى وصلت المعلومه للكل
وطبعا اذا قلنا ان الواحد ينتظر القسمه من الله أحسن شي
ماقلنا شي بس الواحد يسعى الي نفسه ويعيش حياته 
كل شي في الدنيا اليه سبب 
كل مواضيعي بالخطبه مشت بمشيئة الرحمن 
أنا مجرد سبب وأحمد ربي اني سبب للستر
وأحمد ربي عندي مش من زمان تزوجوا على يدي بنات عذارى في شهر واحد أعمارهم 42 سنه
وهم فرحانين واجد ويدعو لي بالخير مش مصدقين أهاليهم انهم تيسروا
وهنالك نماذج كثيره من هذي الاعمار تيسرت بفضل الله ثم نحن الخطابات 
وأتمنى فهمتوني
وشكرا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حبيبتي ام سجاد 
الحين فهمت عليش وضحت شي كان خافي عني 
وكلامش صحيح وعلى عينا وراسنا 

والله يجازيش لكل خطوه خطيتيها في التوفيق بين راسين بالحلال ثواب عظيم ان شاء الله 

ولا تعصبين لأن افكار الناس مو سوى 
ورضى الناس غاية لا تدرك 
وكل واحد وتفكيره ومعتقداته

وحبيت اوضح الش حبيبتي ان خاصية الرسائل غير متاحه 
والله يكون بعونش

----------


## أم سجاد الخطابه

طيب خاصية الرسايل مش متاحه ليش 
وانا حاطه اعلاني عشان الناس المحتاجين الي وحده خطابه 
اذا انتوا وشلتوا الارقام وهو رقم عمل مش لعب
يعني ماساعدتوني ولا حاولتوا تعملو خير فيني وفي الناس
طيب وخاصية الرسايل ومانعينها طيب كيف التواصل

على كل اللي يبي اي استفسار اعطيكم ايميلي

يمنع وضع الايميلات 
الرجاء قراءة قوانين المنتدى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمنع وضع الايميلات ايضا 
وهذا من قوانين المنتدى

----------


## أم سجاد الخطابه

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## حساسه بزياده

إذا تكلم المرء عرفت جوهره
أرجو لك التوفيق والله يوسع لش في رزقش ويزوج على يديش كل عازب وعزبه ويدعوا لك 
بس على ما أعتقد إنش دقيت الباب الخاطئ لمشروعش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيه ام سجاد 
وظيفتش انسانية ومحترمه ومن وفق براسين بالحلال اله اجر وثواب
ما اختلفنا 
بس كل الأعلانات والتلفونات والأيميلات ممنوعه عندنا 
وهذا قانون يمشي علينا كلنا 
ومهنتش حبيبتي تحتاج تواصل والتواصل كمان مفقود عندنا لأن خاصية الرسائل موقفة وغير متاحه
مثل ما قالت لش اخت حساسة دقيت الباب الغلط 
واعذرينا حبيبتي اذا بذر منا ما يضايقش 
بس القانون قانون ويمشي عالجميع
وبالتوفيق

----------


## أم سجاد الخطابه

أنا اشكركم
على الردود بس فيه مواقع اخرى عادي الارقام 
عالعموم هي فرصه لي لكي اتعرف عليكم وعلى منتداكم 
وفرصه كي أدافع عنا كخطابات ان كان هنالك سوء فهم

----------


## دمعة موالية

*اول مره اسمع أن عدنا خطابات .. !!*

*ما عندي فكره ولكن أذا كان العمل بامانه ولــــوجة الله لا مانع من ذلك ..*
*الله يوفقك أختي الكريمة ..*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> أنا اشكركم







> على الردود بس فيه مواقع اخرى عادي الارقام 
> عالعموم هي فرصه لي لكي اتعرف عليكم وعلى منتداكم 
> وفرصه كي أدافع عنا كخطابات ان كان هنالك سوء فهم





أختي الكريمة أم سجاد حياش الله

بالنسبة للأرقام والايميلات هي من قوانين المنتدى 
الرئيسية والتي لا غبار عليها 
ولها مسبباتها من حيث المنع 

وهي أسباب وجيهة في نظرنا جميعاً 
ينبغى أن تحترم من الجميع 
وللعلم هذه القوانين على الكل من أعضاء ومشرفين أيضاً 
وبدون محاباة لأحد مطلقاً 

الموضوع المطروح للنقاش من قبلكم أختي الكريمة 
فيجب أن يتم النقاش بنظرة موضوعية صرفة 
فمن يعلم ويعمل في أي شيء يصبح ذو خبرة في هذا الشيء 
ويتضح من بعض الردود بأن أي اتهام للخطابات يقابل من جهتك برد فيه نوع من التشنج ولو أنه قليل لكنه ملاحظ أختي الكريمة 

لا ننكر ما لكم منفضل ومجهود في سبيل جمع رأسين بالحلال 
وهو عمل يتطلب مجهود من قبلكم 
لكن في الطرف المقابل أيضاً هل ننكر أن في المجتمع ممن يمتهن هذه المهنة وهم لا يحفظون أي سر 
وأهم مالديهم تحصيل النقود.
هذا موجود في المجتمع ولا يستطيع أحد نكرانه 
فهو موجود .

نصيحة أخوية أختي الكريمة :- لا تفاضلي بين مهنة الخطابة وبين الأولاد والزوج مطلقاً ، تنظيم الوقت بين هذا وذاك هو المطلوب ، فلا تضيعي مهم على حساب الأهم 
فالأولاد والبت والزوج أهم 
ومهنة الخطابة مهم 
فليكن لك وقت محدد تمارسين فيه الخطبة 
ووقت مخصص لبيت لا يشغلك فيه شاغل أبداً

هذا الأمر لم آت به الا بعد تجربة 
فالمدام تعمل في المجال النسائي في البداية تعمل على حساب راحتها ، لكن بعد ذلك أخذت في ترتيب الوضع 

بالنسبة للمال الذي تحصلين عليه مقابل الخطبة 
فهو نظير المجهود الذي تبذليه 
هو ان شاء الله حلال حلال حلال
ولك الأجر والثواب أيضاً من رب العباد 

لك خالص التحيات 
فمان الكريم

----------


## أم سجاد الخطابه

أنا لمن اكون قاسيه في الرد هذا بسبب المنتديات اغلبها تفكيرهم عن الخطابه غلط
بالنسبه للوقت اتغير الان دوام شغلي أول كان كل وقتي
الان من العصر لعشر بالليل
صرت أهتم بالبيت أول ثم الشغل
وشكرا لتعليقك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية يام سجاد 
ويلا نبي انشوف نشاطش معانا 
ومشاركتش الرائعة 
ومن مجال خبرتش وعملش اكيد عندش الكثير الكثير للطرح والنقاش 
واحنا بانتظارش اختي الكريمة

----------


## LUCKY

اختي الكريمه ام سجاد 
مهنه الخطابه مهنه شريفه و اذا توفر فيها شروط الاخلاص و الصدق و تحمل المسؤليه فان المجتمع يحتاجها كثيراً اذا ان اكثر الناس لا يستطيعوا ان يوجدوا البنت المطلوبه لإبنهم بسهوله و يجدون صعوبه و يرضوا بعد التعب باول فتاة تقع على نظرهم  

يوجد شبه اجماع على ان المال الذي تحصل عليه اي خطابه هو حق لها لمجهوداتها 
و انا اقول لك الحق في ذالك و لاكن هل لنا ان نستفيد منكِ اكثر و نطرح بعض الاسئله عليكِ 

و اذا كان جوابك نعم فهذا بعض الاسئله 
1- هل *كل* الحلات التي تتم فيها الخطبه تكوني قد اقتنعتي كل الاقتناع من توافق الطرفين ؟؟
2- ما هي اكثر الشروط التي يتفق عليها طالبي الزواج من رجال و نساء ؟؟

و هنا اضع هذة الاسئله اذا كان لديك وقت للاجابه عليها لتعم الفائده 

تحياتي

----------


## أم سجاد الخطابه

> 1- هل *كل* الحلات التي تتم فيها الخطبه تكوني قد اقتنعتي كل الاقتناع من توافق الطرفين ؟؟
> 2- ما هي اكثر الشروط التي يتفق عليها طالبي الزواج من رجال و نساء ؟؟
> 
> و هنا اضع هذة الاسئله اذا كان لديك وقت للاجابه عليها لتعم الفائده 
> 
> تحياتي



شكرا أخي على هذا الاهتمام
بالنسبه للسؤال الاول
مش كل الزيجات اللي حصلت انا مقتنعه فيها أنا أسعى للكل على الرغم ان الشروط مش مئه بالمئه موجوده
بس ماأحب أقطع أرزاق بنات بحكم ان المواصفات مش موجوده فيهم أسعى على نيتي لو على الاقل نصف المواصفات وتتم بعضها على خير وفيه مواضيع تتم على الرغم اني كنت مفتكره انها ماراح تتم واكون مش مقتنعه فيها بتاتا
وفي بعض الاشخاص ما؟أحس فيه توافق بينهم بس هم يبون بعض خلاص وتتم الخطبه
السؤال الثاني اللي طرحته
بالنسبه للرجال شروطهم اكثر شي موظفه
والبعض جمال شهاده معينه مستوى ثقافي معين عمر معين على حسب
البنات يحطوا شروط ويبشددوا فيها
وبعضهم يبون الستر ويتنازلوا عن بعض الشروط

عذرا للرد المتأخر انا هذا الشهر مزحومه كتير
وعندي مواضيع تمت بالزواج الحمد لله في هذا الشهر 
وعندي راحه هاليومين بس راحه
وبعد العيد عندي راح تتم عقود لبنات يارب الله يسهل عليهم
ادعوا لي بالخير ياأهل الخير
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## سحر الكلمات

لــــي عــــــوده 

تحياتي ..............

----------

